# Lets see those Buns!!



## bunbunmommy (Mar 5, 2014)

I wanna see all your cute bunnies!


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 5, 2014)

Charlie's favorite spot in the house


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 5, 2014)

Snuggles!


----------



## 4cherries (Mar 5, 2014)

Love miss Lola!


----------



## rabbit_bonkers (Mar 5, 2014)

My rabbit freckale x


----------



## che (Mar 5, 2014)

"Do I have something on my face?"


----------



## BeneathTheEarth (Mar 5, 2014)

My baby Clover <3 a lop of some sort and kinda overweight as the people I got her from just fed her pellets unlimited without any hay. But she's as energetic as any bun could be! 


My Baby Clover <3


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Mar 5, 2014)

This is Seffie! She's getting settled in right now but she loves to make messes!


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 5, 2014)

they are all so cute!


----------



## Bobbles (Mar 5, 2014)

This is my gizmo she 7 moths old Friday


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 5, 2014)

Crystalkate said:


> View attachment 8752
> View attachment 8753
> View attachment 8754
> View attachment 8755
> View attachment 8756



That looks like a grown up version of my Charlie! I wonder how big he's going to get


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's Harper!


----------



## luna21 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is my new zealand Hendrix and my lop Gizmo  &#9829;


----------



## martini907 (Mar 6, 2014)

My sweet gizmo or gizzy.


----------



## FlowerBaby (Mar 7, 2014)

Flower enjoying her breakfast =¯&#969;¯=


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 7, 2014)

my sweet boy Scruffles! He is about 7 months old and a holland lop/ mini Rex mix


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Mar 7, 2014)

Adelaide and Marmalade. .. Also one of my big 12 pounds Clarence.  and one of Oswald!


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (Mar 7, 2014)

Harley(pic one)
4 month old Lop

Binoo
3 year old Lionhead(pic two)

Moo
2 year old Lop(pic three)


----------



## Nadege (Mar 8, 2014)

Everyone's babies are so cute 
Here is a couple new pictures of my Lady.


----------



## Wilsey (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's Riddick


----------



## Hkok (Mar 9, 2014)

here is Erslev


----------



## beckylou_ (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's Chance my male rescue (The brown bun) and Cherry my female rescue (The black bun)!!


----------



## Bunny Business (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## 4cherries (Mar 10, 2014)

Bunny Business said:


> View attachment 8971
> View attachment 8972
> View attachment 8973
> View attachment 8974
> View attachment 8975


----------



## preciousandmontequilla (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Bunny Business (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks 4cherries. Ebony and Freckles are just two of my rabbits I will have to put pictures of my other on here too


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 10, 2014)

Charlie <3


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 10, 2014)

Charlie <3


----------



## Bunny Business (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are some more of my rabbits 


that is Cloud and lightning they are my almost 1 year old Bucks. Here are my momma's 
that's Black. 
Whitey. 
Dalya. 
Brown. And Browns new babies 
she has 8  Sometimes I think I have too many but I love them all


----------



## Bunny Business (Mar 10, 2014)

O and just incase anyone's wondering most of my rabbits were Named by my 4 and 7 year old boys lol.


----------



## jordanxninja (Mar 12, 2014)

My sweet Primrose and Peeta.


----------



## BunMomma (Mar 12, 2014)

This is my honey bunny...WildBill and you can see chickens outside looking in. Lol


----------



## sea-era (Mar 12, 2014)

This is my Daysi...she is a year old and weighs about 18lbs....


----------



## kep12091 (Mar 13, 2014)

Natalie &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kisha.princess (Mar 13, 2014)

Here are pictures of princess in her new outfit


----------



## kisha.princess (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is Gimli sleeping and a picture of him riding in my hoodie pocket


----------



## kisha.princess (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is me rocking oliver like a baby. He has very bad panic attacks and this calms him down a lot


----------



## kisha.princess (Mar 13, 2014)

4cherries said:


> View attachment 8732
> View attachment 8733
> View attachment 8734
> 
> ...



Omg omg soso cute


----------



## ankeburley (Mar 14, 2014)

This is my sheldon pooper


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

Beans waiting patiently at the vets yesterday!


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 14, 2014)

that face!!!!! so fuzzy!



MuddyAcresHomestead said:


> View attachment 9089
> 
> Beans waiting patiently at the vets yesterday!


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

I realized that most of my pictures are shoddy through the wire, camera phone pictures so the buns had a photo shoot today 

Copndocs Peabody [ignore his ears, I thought I saw the beginnings of mites so we're treating just in case!]









Muddy Acres Beans


t/


----------



## BunMomma (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh my...every bunn is so adorable!!!!


----------



## 4cherries (Mar 15, 2014)

made Lola a tutu &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## marleybunny (Mar 15, 2014)

This is Marley!


----------



## pani (Mar 16, 2014)

Geez... tutus and sweaters, and Felix won't even wear a harness!


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 16, 2014)

Testing.....yeah it worked!! This is Stewie our 4 month old fawn Flemish Giant.


----------



## shooni (Mar 16, 2014)

This is Doc Wilbur (was just Wilbur but everyone on her said he had a great bedside manner when I got sick, so he became 'Doc Wilbur':thumbup )


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 17, 2014)

everybunny is just so adorable!


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 17, 2014)

so cute!
i let my little guy on my bed for the first time this weekend, he didnt seem to know what to do!, i just prayed he wouldnt pee on it, my last bun would make a bee line straight for my bed if my bedroom door was open..



shooni said:


> This is Doc Wilbur (was just Wilbur but everyone on her said he had a great bedside manner when I got sick, so he became 'Doc Wilbur':thumbup )


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 17, 2014)

a little tongue action for everyone


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 17, 2014)

Happy St Patrick's Day EveryBunny!!!


----------



## FlutterShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Soooo many cute rabbits!!!! Here are mine... On the left is FlutterShy, and on the right her baby Dash.


----------



## alemargo (Mar 25, 2014)

sorry for my husband's bushy leg :headsmack


----------



## Kylz69 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Bobbles (Mar 26, 2014)

:woohoo:bunnynurse:my deva lol


----------



## bjbarrick (Mar 26, 2014)

These are our girls. They are 6 month old Mini Rex's. They are sisters. The one in the corner is my husband's, he named her Isis. Mine is in front and her name is Aphrodite.


----------



## Stephankne (Mar 26, 2014)

We just got a new box of hay and Louie was inspecting it! He approves


----------



## BigBunny (Mar 27, 2014)

Louie looks heaps like Boomer ! if his ears were slightly longer and thinner i'd swear that is a picture of my bunny!!!


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is sleepy Peter doing his best snake impression! &#10084;&#65039;&#128048;&#128013;


----------



## BunMomma (Apr 8, 2014)

Awww he's very cute!


----------



## Phonetic Diabetic (Apr 9, 2014)

Charlie being lazy....


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Apr 10, 2014)

Scruffles chillin out under the table


----------



## GRoberts99 (Apr 11, 2014)

All are beautiful and cute! :bunnybutt:


----------



## honeybunnies (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's two of my little 6 week old Mini Lops. I only breed them 2 or 3 times a year!


----------



## mrsmeyers (Apr 11, 2014)

My Holland Lop; he was a year in February (I think). Black is a hard color to photograph!


----------



## 4cherries (Apr 15, 2014)

This is our newest addition.. Buster &#10084;&#65039;.


----------



## bjbarrick (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's our new boy Orion


----------



## Cloud_the_bunny (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's my little girl, Cloud!&#10084;&#65039;&#128048;&#128149;


----------



## BunMomma (Apr 29, 2014)

Awwww


----------



## Gabriela_guerra (Apr 30, 2014)

Gaston all dressed up


----------



## mshelly (Apr 30, 2014)

this is chewie gold and nibbler grey
admiring himself in the mirror ha


----------



## Mindy10 (May 2, 2014)

Here is Blossom. I have not been around in a while. She is so much friendlier now that I have had her for two years.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 2, 2014)

Oh my!! I'm surprised I have not posted on this thread yet! Everyone's bunnies are too cute! Here's my baby Silver








Sorry I just have so many pics of him!


----------



## BunMomma (May 5, 2014)

Aww Silver is so cute!


----------



## Milyvan (May 5, 2014)

My Dusty girl when I saw her in the shelter. All rabbits are adorable, but can y'all see how I first fell in love?

My girls now: 
My dear Lilly. She was such a stubborn bun when I got her but she's :bunnyangel2:now. And Dusty now: 
:hugsquish: They're great girls! 

Would it be ok if I added a site on here? It's free & fun & they do have a very few bunny supplies but I've already met 3 bunny lovers in the short time I've been there! -http://www.listia.com/ My username is Milyvan1 if you'd like a guide! (If this violates rules I sincerely apologize & politely request you keep the rest of my post intact?)

:bunnyheart 2 all!


----------



## Milyvan (May 6, 2014)

GRoberts99 said:


> All are beautiful and cute! :bunnybutt:



EXACTLY! I'm scrolling through and every single furbun is adorable! Y'know...maybe bunny compassionate bunny "owners" are the luckiest of all. :anyone:


----------



## Milyvan (May 6, 2014)

hvanwyk28 said:


> View attachment 9494
> 
> Scruffles chillin out under the table



From that position looks like my beloved Dusty! She lays like this and has the same color and apparent size.


----------



## delbell (May 7, 2014)

this is my baby paco


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunMomma (May 7, 2014)

Awww Paco is a heart stealer &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## delbell (May 7, 2014)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## shelby_jonesss (May 7, 2014)

my little baby Cheerio!


----------



## delbell (May 7, 2014)

How adorable I love that little nose


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## blwinteler (May 7, 2014)

My boys:


----------



## blwinteler (May 7, 2014)

That was Bugsy. I hit the wrong button and submitted before I was done. Here's Groucho. He is under the entertainment center in the first one, so his ears are down. So precious :


----------



## Vet_Tech (May 7, 2014)

Kismet :hearts


----------



## blwinteler (May 7, 2014)

Bugsy playing with my shoes.: http://youtu.be/2LlyIkvH6Mg


----------



## Milyvan (May 8, 2014)

Oh my lord....too adorable! TY for sharing! (Love the vid...lol) What breed is this? (I'm still kinda new to bunny companionship but do know my spoiled girls are wonderful companions! And, it may sound ignorant but I had no clue how smart they actually are!)

But who knows? I might have to add a 3rd furbun to my warren depending on this adorable funbun's breed. TY!


----------



## blwinteler (May 8, 2014)

Bugsy is lionhead/angora. Groucho is Jersey Wooley with extra angora.


----------



## delbell (May 8, 2014)

here's a picture of my husband holding my baby paco


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (May 8, 2014)

I'm a bit of a lurker, but I thought I'd contribute to the bunny cuteness as well! Here's my girl, Nessa.


----------



## Nadege (May 8, 2014)

She is so cute in that hat!
Here is the last picture I took of my Lady a couple days ago:


----------



## Annabell_bunny (May 9, 2014)

My baby girl AnnaBell!! <3


----------



## Baby_Rosie_Cilantro (May 11, 2014)

Rosie...


----------



## carter (May 11, 2014)

is it normal for her to poop every step she takes? How am I suppose to play with her?


----------



## shooni (May 12, 2014)

ALL these buns are soooo cute, I'm a definately hooked bigtime. Am counting down the days till Doc Wilbur gets his playmate (Flemish Giant doe) :woohoo

I love all your pics, cheers shooni


----------



## BunMomma (May 12, 2014)

Carter, have you litterbox trained your bunny? Mine is and he generally doesn't do that. If your bunny has just eaten though, then yes she'll feel like pooping a little. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## delbell (May 13, 2014)

my new baby thumper 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## delbell (May 14, 2014)

Thumper and paco



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## bunbunmommy (May 14, 2014)

Charlie's getting bigger!


----------



## BunMomma (May 15, 2014)

This my WildBill at Halloween. We stayed home but he got to wear his Bat Bun 
costume. Lol.


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Jun 28, 2014)

Cheerio!


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 28, 2014)

Shida after getting desexed and chewing her stitches non stop


----------



## bittybunny_harper (Jun 29, 2014)

This is Harper Leigh cruising


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jun 29, 2014)

This is Ivy my 7 week old lionhead


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jun 29, 2014)

This is also Ivy, I took it as she stood up


----------



## Brooklyn_bunny (Jun 29, 2014)

This is Brooklyn she is a five month old German angora..:happybunny:


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Jun 29, 2014)

My buns and my gorgeous pup


----------



## shooni (Jun 30, 2014)

this is 'Wilmah Wabbit' she's a British Giant, the breeder said her colour is called a blue but she is changing as she matures (as they do) and also Doc Wilbur.


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

This is Smudge he's a broken tri color


----------



## BunMomma (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh my bun! Lol smudge is so precious!


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

:d :d


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

Oops wrong face


----------



## BunMomma (Jul 7, 2014)

Lol it's ok


----------



## bittybunny_harper (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh my smudge!


----------



## ollietherabbit (Jul 7, 2014)

My 5 1/2 month old Lionhead Ollie!


----------



## HeyThereElizabeth (Jul 7, 2014)

My sweet lil dutch, Bugs. Total ham. I lovee my boy!


----------



## Troller (Jul 8, 2014)

Here are my two, Conan the Bunbarian and Xena bunnier Princess.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 9, 2014)

here is mine, posing


----------



## sungura (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's my new bun. It's supposed to be a buck. But I think it's a doe. Name is Ramsey for now. If I find he's a doe I'll call him Cleo


----------



## seeyuan (Jul 9, 2014)

Not very clear, but this was Chubby when he tried to follow me inside the house (but wouldn't come in when I opened the screen door lol).


----------



## BunMomma (Jul 11, 2014)

I love the names!! Lol. Xena the bunnies princess. Lol


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jul 11, 2014)

In order Gunner my flemmie.. Tebow.. Freeze (BEW) kody


----------



## bunbunmommy (Jul 17, 2014)

Some bunny got carrot wasted!


----------



## Larsy2002 (Jul 17, 2014)

This is Lars


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 21, 2014)

such great looking buns ( i mean rabbits ) in this thread. i bet all of them have some interesting and fascinating personalities ...


----------

